# Raffle: Barista Training / Roasting Day at Extract Coffee Roasters



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The team at Extract Coffee Roasters have offered up a raffle prize of a barista training / roasting day (at their roastery in Bristol) for one lucky forum member and a partner (or +1) with all proceeds going to the forum.

Entry is £2 per ticket - limited to 50 tickets

There is also a chance to win a bag of beans from Extract.

A second chance draw will take place and the winner will receive a 250g bag of beans of their choice from the Extract Coffee Roasters webshop (http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/)

The draw will take place once the 50 tickets have been fully sold.

Simply add your name to the list below.

Thank you for supporting the forum and thank you to Gary **** for organising this raffle.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

1. Coffeejohnny


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. ajh101


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. ajh101

4. Geordie Boy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

eek crossed posts!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Great prize with a super low entry cost!

I'll not enter as I likely wont be able to use, but I hope it goes to someone in need


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> eek crossed posts!


Sorted...........


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT


----------



## FranEW (Apr 7, 2014)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please remember to enter your name details as they appear on the forum

Missing letters, numbers or spaces make it a challenge to send out the communications


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Oops. Buggered this list up and on an iPad. Can someone with better copy paste facilities fix please?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. Systemic Kid


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Me too!

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Me too!

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Now that post didn't go entirely to plan...


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

I'm in!


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

17. Cappuccino crackers


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Count me in:

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Cappuccino crackers

18. ronsil


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I feel all erased


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I think this would have beaten the 5h raffle record if it had been started at an earlier time in the day


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> I feel all erased


Fear not, Spence, your guardian angel is watching over you. Tidying after Badger.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Fear not, Spence, your guardian angel is watching over you. Tidying after Badger.


Shame the guardian angel can't spell his own name right


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> 1. Coffeejohnny
> 
> 2. Yes Row
> 
> ...


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

Had to make the correction, my OCD was kicking in









Edited to to add southpaw in


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Coffeechap


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0


----------



## RC1 (Mar 9, 2014)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, half way in less than 3 hours!


----------



## Fabian (Jan 31, 2014)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. ahirsty


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O

36. Beebah


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O

36. Beebah

37. Kikapu


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Edited as ahirsty got missed of around number 22 . Now added at end .

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O

36. Beebah

37. Kikapu

38. ahirsty


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O

36. Beebah

37. Kikapu

38. ahirsty

39. coffeechops


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. DavidBondy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Update 4 missed off above .

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O

36. Beebah

37. Kikapu

38. ahirsty

39. coffeechops

40. DavidBondy


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O

36. Beebah

37. Kikapu

38. ahirsty

39. coffeechops

40. DavidBondy

41. Glevum


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, only 9 to go : )


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O

36. Beebah

37. Kikapu

38. ahirsty

39. coffeechops

40. DavidBondy

41. Glevum

42. sjenner


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Nearly there!

[video=youtube;9jK-NcRmVcw]


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O

36. Beebah

37. Kikapu

38. ahirsty

39. coffeechops

40. DavidBondy

41. Glevum

42. sjenner

43. Coldplayer


----------



## Drc (Jan 21, 2014)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O

36. Beebah

37. Kikapu

38. ahirsty

39. coffeechops

40. DavidBondy

41. Glevum

42. sjenner

43. Coldplayer

44. Drc


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O

36. Beebah

37. Kikapu

38. ahirsty

39. coffeechops

40. DavidBondy

41. Glevum

42. sjenner

43. Coldplayer

44. Drc

45. Nod9889


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O

36. Beebah

37. Kikapu

38. ahirsty

39. coffeechops

40. DavidBondy

41. Glevum

42. sjenner

43. Coldplayer

44. Drc

45. Nod9889

46. TonyW


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O

36. Beebah

37. Kikapu

38. ahirsty

39. coffeechops

40. DavidBondy

41. Glevum

42. sjenner

43. Coldplayer

44. Drc

45. Nod9889

46. TonyW

47. mym


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Three more and it's draw time come on folks this is a great little prize


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

can i enter but only participate in the 2nd chance draw?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

ShortShots said:


> can i enter but only participate in the 2nd chance draw?


If you come 1st, I'd imagine the 2nd place person would be happy to swap prizes. If not, do with it as you wish


----------



## RC1 (Mar 9, 2014)

You could always pass the prize on in the 'pay it forward' section


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O

36. Beebah

37. Kikapu

38. ahirsty

39. coffeechops

40. DavidBondy

41. Glevum

42. sjenner

43. Coldplayer

44. Drc

45. Nod9889

46. TonyW

47. mym

48. carbonkid85


----------



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O

36. Beebah

37. Kikapu

38. ahirsty

39. coffeechops

40. DavidBondy

41. Glevum

42. sjenner

43. Coldplayer

44. Drc

45. Nod9889

46. TonyW

47. mym

48. carbonkid85

49. Colin T


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

One more place left!!!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Come on , one more - draw could be tonight : )


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

1. Coffeejohnny

2. Yes Row

3. Geordie Boy

4. Ajh101

5. mrboots2u

6. garydyke1

7. NeilR

8. CallumT

9. FranEW

10. dfk41

11. Daren

12. drude

13. The Systemic Kid

14. Urbanbumpkin

15. Badger28

16. Xpenno

17. Ronsil

18. Cappuccino crackers

19. Gangstarrrrr

20. Orangertange

21. MrShades

22. Southpaw

23. Coffeechap

24. adam0bmx0

25. RC1

26. Fabian

27. Haventadog

28. Gadgetz

29. Fatboyslim

30. Reneb

31. Working Dog

32. Mouse

33. Wando64

34. Heligan

35. Big O

36. Beebah

37. Kikapu

38. ahirsty

39. coffeechops

40. DavidBondy

41. Glevum

42. sjenner

43. Coldplayer

44. Drc

45. Nod9889

46. TonyW

47. mym

48. carbonkid85

49. Colin T

50. Milanski

Woo! Just caught this in time


----------



## kazemik (Nov 17, 2013)

Edit..

Sorry I missed the rest of this thread.. Ignore.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

sorry to be a bit slow... i assume we pay the £2 via donate?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

nod9889 said:


> sorry to be a bit slow... i assume we pay the £2 via donate?


No - instructions will follow but that's definitely not how it works. Bank transfer is standard, or Bootsy's money laundering service for those without such facilities


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A PM is about to be sent with payment details


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Again if people need to pay via PayPal rather than bank transfer drop me a pm after the payment details have gone out


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A PM has just been sent with payment details


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

payment sent. good luck everyone. Cheers Glenn & Gary


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

My first raffle, how exciting!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm having problems sending a payment this time but not previously. Wonder if the amount is too low to send? Anyone else having problems?


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

sent... my first raffle aswell. beginners luck plzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone - pm and instructions received


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Paid! Now to think of things to write in order to send this reply!!! Good luck everyone (by which I really mean "good luck me"!)


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Geordie Boy said:


> I'm having problems sending a payment this time but not previously. Wonder if the amount is too low to send? Anyone else having problems?


I'll pay on your behalf if you've still got problems! DB


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> I'm having problems sending a payment this time but not previously. Wonder if the amount is too low to send? Anyone else having problems?


I had no probs...


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> I'll pay on your behalf if you've still got problems! DB


Cheers for the offer. It's all gone through now.... think the bank was having problems when I tried before


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm paid up. Big thanks to Gary for arranging this (and Glenn as ever)


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

For a couple of quid someone is going to be over the moon with this win.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

glevum said:


> For a couple of quid someone is going to be over the moon with this win.


Depends how far away from Bristol they live!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

mym said:


> Depends how far away from Bristol they live!


Is it in Bristol?.....

Oh dear.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

sjenner said:


> Is it in Bristol?.....
> 
> Oh dear.


Weekend away ?

Or offer it to a local if you win


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Does anyone on here live in Bristol?

I reckon it's worth the drive from London...


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Glenn made it pretty clear in the first post....


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

near M32 / M4 / M5 .


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

No sweat. I live near Bristol and I would be delighted to take the problem away from you should you win


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I do NOT live that close but could help too...


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

When is the draw?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> When is the draw?


When everyone has paid


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

11 more payments to come in yet.

All being well this should take place tomorrow night.

To comply with lottery rules we cannot draw until all payments have been received.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

3 more payments to arrive now.

If you haven't paid, get in quick.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry Glenn, I'll get it done tonight


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Come on guys!


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Paying now! Sorry.

EDIT: Done


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have just paid. Sorry hectic few days


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

All payments are now in.

The draw will take place tomorrow evening at 2030.

Gary, can you please choose 2 numbers between 0 and 50 inclusive?

The first number will be the line item of the winner

The second number will be the line item of the runner up

Good luck all


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ok, the two numbers are :

22

33


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Gary

Stay tuned, be online at 2030 tomorrow night to find out who will be the lucky winner of this great prize.

Thank you to Extract Coffee Roasters for supporting Coffee Forums UK


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking forward to this one. Great discount code as well on that banner.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

have i won yet


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

cappuccino crackers said:


> have i won yet


I think that the draw is this evening. See above! DB


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Thanks Gary
> 
> Stay tuned, be online at 2030 tomorrow night to find out who will be the lucky winner of this great prize.
> 
> Thank you to Extract Coffee Roasters for supporting Coffee Forums UK


good look everyone

great chance to get some of the cup of excellence espressos with that code

it's a a really great tipple !


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

3 minutes to go and I'm getting the draw ready

As with previous draws we follow the process;

All names entered into Random.org

First randomisation is to mix up the names

This list is then randomised again and the winner will be the person in line 22

The runner up is in line 33

1 minute to go, heading over to Random.org

Good luck all


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

This is so exciting.... For a virtual raffle!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The randomisations have been done and we have a winner, and a runner up!

Announcement taking place in a couple of minutes


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The winner of the Extract Coffee Barista Training Day is *coffeechops*

The runner up (who wins a bag of beans from Extract Coffee) is *Yes Row*

Thank you to Gary **** (garydyke1) for arranging this raffle

coffeechops and Yes Row - please contact Gary to arrange the next steps

Thank you to all who took part in this raffle.

The draw documents are online (Excel) and (Word)


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

congrats, enjoy your day. looks a fantastic prize.

Thanks Glenn & Gary for the raffle


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations both ! Enjoy the training and beans


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats coffeechops and Yes Row. Many thanks to all involved in organising another great raffle


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations both of you. Have a great day


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats to Coffeechops and Yes Row. Thanks to Gary, Glenn and everyone else who makes these raffles happen.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations to you both! I seem to be wearing that grimace/smile that the person who doesn't win a BAFTA wears when the camera is on!

Thanks to Gary and to Glenn. I never win but I'll keep on entering these raffles!!

DB


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats guys, a little jealous still, thanks for organising it too folks!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

cant believe coffeechops that sounds like coffeechap has won the last two raffles!!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations both. Enjoy your day.

Maybe I'll win something ONE day!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats coffeechops and Yes Row


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

well done, through gritted teeth haha only kidding


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Well done to you both.

Thanks to Gary for sorting the prize and Glenn for sorting the draw


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Just tuned in...congrats fellas!

Great idea for a raffle also so thanks to those involved.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats both of you..... Coffeechops has to be banned from the next comp!


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh my word. Do I feel guilty now... Very pleased too of course!

I can't in all good conscience take and not give back, so I think for starters my 'plus one' should be the runner up, Yes Row, if that is acceptable to all. I'll also contact Glenn/Gary and find out how much the day cost and make an appropriate donation to the forum to go towards the next raffle.

Last time I said 'I never win anything'... there's that excuse out the window... I don't think I should enter another one for a while at least 

Colin


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats to the winners, enjoy!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Coffeeshops, what a generous offer. I have replied to your PM

Wow, winning two raffles! You are a lucky chap


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll be playing the lottery tomorrow, that's for certain...


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll be playing the lottery tomorrow, that's for certain...


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll be playing the lottery tomorrow, that's for certain...


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll be playing the lottery tomorrow, that's for certain...


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations to Coffeechops and Yes Row - hope you both have a great day. And thanks to Glenn and Gary for organising the raffle.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations to Coffeechops and Yes Row - hope you both have a great day. And thanks to Glenn and Gary for organising the raffle.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

What a lovely gesture coffeechops! Glad I returned to this forum


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well done a great prize!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

fantastic gesture hope you both enjoy the training...


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you to Glenn and Gary for this raffle and as previously said, a special thanks to coffeechops for the invite to join him


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats coffeechops and Yes Row, great prize and lovely gesture. And thanks to Glenn and Gary for organising.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats guys.


----------

